# My nano is ugly. Help please.



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

My 1.50g planted shrimp nano is ugly. I look on here and see such beautiful designs. Help me please.

I have a piece of cholla wood w/ anubias attached, 2 vals, 2 mini vals, java fern attached to snail shell, and moss.
Bottom is dirted w/ small pebble stone. Unfiltered. Low-medium LED light on 5 hours. 74F. No ferts. Shrimp and snail, no fish.

Ideas?


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the substrate is not easy on the eyes.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

aluka said:


> I think the substrate is not easy on the eyes.


No? Shoot. I usually do black sand, but that's what I had on hand.

The tank is now at work so redoing substrate will be tricky. I don't have access to a sink. Hmm. I could cover the rocks but with 2 baby shrimp that could be risky.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

I would recommend keeping the led light on longer like 8 hours as well as get more plants. With dirt your water is basically filled with nutrients for plants or algae so get more plants to help use those nutrients or else you may have an algae issue. Time will tell. Also a small piece of drift wood would be pretty cool.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Black sand looks better in that tank 









But this little aquarium is SO hard to cycle!


----------



## Notorious93 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fluval shrimp stratum or ADA amazonia


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Notorious93 said:


> Fluval shrimp stratum or ADA amazonia


if you go this route you'll want to make sure you pay really close attention as Amazonia leaches ammonia at the beginning.

A darker substrate is definitely needed


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's the tank as it sits today.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

the substrate is reallly hard to look at. Also the plants are planted rather randomly instead of in an arranged patterned. 

Like the 3, normals sags? they are planted in the middle randomly. it would look better if plant them closer together to make it look denser and more striking.

And example would be planting the 3, in the left hand corner with the tallest one closest to the edge and the 2 shorter one in front of it. Then take the drift wood and put it against the back of the tank and use the shell to prop it up at an angle. This would give you a nice back ground.

Then you can opt to add some short plants to make a foreground, or some taller tanks behind the driftwood to add at denser background. Add some color, get some red or brown plants and place in front of the green ones. 

But really its the subtrate, lol. It'll never stop looking like a goldfish tank with those rocks =<


----------



## Proud_Mum_2012 (May 27, 2013)

move thermometer to side of tank so it doesn't grab your eye so much. Turn drift wood so it is more on an angle so the left side of it is facing the left side of the tank. Get a nice sturdy rock and prop the left side of the wood up on it. Plants moved to back and sides of tank. More plants to fill in empty spaces. Use shells as nice focal point in front of wood. Maybe some moss balls as well in front. Three in a clump. The pink shell you can also stand up in the substrate in the front of the tank with the nice part facing out. Just my opinion - but hey, you asked for it  Just remember to have fun with it.


Substrate is awful. I know its a pain to change out. Maybe a small amount of black just to mix in with it?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I want to add Brazillian pennywort and moss balls. Thinking of the pennywort to cover the back and side walls for depth. 

Black sand will be added and I'll pick out as many pebbles as possible w/out uprooting dirt. 

What about stone? I have tons of rock shapes I could use.

Which way should I place the log? Standing upright like in 1st photos or laying down propped on rock?

So the pink shell w/ java fern more in center? Trying to keep out of the light some. But I do like the way it came out w/ the plant attached.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh, the thermometer was temporary, not staying!!


----------



## Proud_Mum_2012 (May 27, 2013)

Oh! didn't even see it in first photos!  It looks good like that but it was hidden. If you want it towards front of tank prop it up on rock. If fern is attached to shell it will look better off to side not dead-center. You also don't want to block the view to the back of the tank. Play around and take some pics. The suggestion of having it laying flat and just moving it towards back of tank is also a good idea. Tall plants behind it, and around the sides, and some smaller ones in front with the nice grey shell.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's today's look w/ all the suggestions. Thanks!

Sand will be black in future. Two baby shrimp need to grow 1st.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Isn't this a TETRA brand tank?*

From what I know about these TETRA Wonders Tank kits with the LED lights. I don't really think you can grow anything other than MOSS. 

I have 2 of them & they're both sitting empty of any life forms other than snails. 

BTW, how LONG has this 1.5G nano tank been setup?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

MSG said:


> From what I know about these TETRA Wonders Tank kits with the LED lights. I don't really think you can grow anything other than MOSS.
> 
> I have 2 of them & they're both sitting empty of any life forms other than snails.
> 
> BTW, how LONG has this 1.5G nano tank been setup?


This light seems to grow plants pretty well. The tank light sits directly on the cover, an older model. The new model places the light above the tank.

Tank's been set up for awhile, months. (I'll have to search my records for the exact date.)


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. Black sand would be best. Also, you need a much better light. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GALAXY-S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

The tank was set up November 15, 2012.

The LED has 8 bulbs and is pretty bright. I've had good success with low--medium light plants. The tank was originally set up for low light plants like the java fern and anubias. I haven't seen any defects in the plants so far. I don't want algae either.


----------



## TopShelf_Symbiosis (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe a heavier planting would give you a nice full look. And the substrate appearance wouldn't be as big an issue.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I have hygro sunset, limnophila aquatica and DHG that have all been growing pretty well with the stock LED lights. They aren't strong lights, but low light plants seem to be doing well.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll be adding Brazilian pennywort and Ludwig stems all along the side and back corner. Make it a bit fuller.


----------



## Proud_Mum_2012 (May 27, 2013)

Much Better!!


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Proud_Mum_2012 said:


> Much Better!!


Thanks! It's more peaceful to look at now.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Added more plants:


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Update w/ side view.


----------



## TehDopeness (Jun 26, 2013)

psalm18.2 said:


> Added more plants:


Looks much better. Remember to try and follow the rule of thirds when you're scaping a tank. You really never want something in the direct middle, because then it just looks forced.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

It's pretty much turned into a jungle now. I added a moss wall to the back.


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

Honestly, it really just doesn't look like enough light to me at all. Only the middle of the tank looks like it's getting any light at all. Here would be my recommendations:

1.) Up the lighting. You can get a Fluval PCL-13 on Amazon for $25. That's going to be a LOT of light for such a small tank, but if you really watch the photo period, dose Flourish Excel, and maybe have the light raised 6 inches from the top of the tank it will be fine.
2.) Get rid of the substrate. I would use Fluval Stratum or Seachem Flourite Black Sand instead.
3.) Use the rock that you have in there to add some depth to the substrate. You can do some really cool slopes from the back to the front of the tank by using a rock to hold the substrate up a few inches above the front in the rear.
4.) Keep tall plants to the back of the tank and carpeting/short plants to the front of the tank. This will make sure it doesn't just turn into a mess that you can't see through.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

My co-worker suggested using the side view for the front.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm taking out the shell and adding black sand tomorrow. The java fern detached from it already.


----------



## charliearkem (Jun 22, 2013)

Psalm18.2, have you tried searching up iwagumi and natural planted aquascapes? I would suggest you changing the substrate, and arranging your plants/hardscapes in the rule of thirds or following the golden ratio. (Look up golden ratio if you don't know what that is.) Your aquarium would have a lot of potential if you would change the lighting and add a co2 system for your plants to grow. Having that bamboo there doesn't really help either.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Added black sand. Took out moneywort and ugly shell.
I really don't have much time to play with the tank being at work.

My camera phone stinks. I can't really get a good photo.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a little update.


----------



## Petri (Jul 12, 2013)

Sand height a little too high? Since you're not planting much plants you can easily lower it to get more water volume.. 

Anyways, you can try using soil and planting foreground plants. Here's some inspiration:


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Petri said:


> Sand height a little too high? Since you're not planting much plants you can easily lower it to get more water volume..
> 
> Anyways, you can try using soil and planting foreground plants. Here's some inspiration:
> 
> Eheim Nano Aquarium - Aquastyle, 24L - YouTube


I know, it is too high. The problem is I started with dirt capped w/ stone. Then later I added black sand. I might have to take the tank home and redo the substrate. 

I don't have the resources to change out the substrate at work. There's also baby shrimp swimming around and another shrimp due any moment.

If it weren't dirted I'd remove the substrate. I don't want to remove the dirt with shrimp in tank, it'll kill them.


----------



## Jessicafish (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the depth of the substrate is the main thing, even if you just sloped it in the front it would really make a difference! It would also add more depth to the tank because right now it kinda looks flat...


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Jessicafish said:


> I think the depth of the substrate is the main thing, even if you just sloped it in the front it would really make a difference! It would also add more depth to the tank because right now it kinda looks flat...


Slop it up or towards the back?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got some extra time when everyone was gone tonight to mess with tank.

Removed sand/stone top layer mix with spoon and coffee cup. LOL. Now the substrate is only 1 1/2" all around the tank.

Will get pics when water settles down tomorrow. Baby shrimp were swimming everywhere.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't get this thing looking good!








I lowered substrate, moved stuff around, and it still looks bad.

I'm not giving up. My next idea will be to use rocks to achieve an aquascape. Should rock pile be center, towards the back, or off to the side? Or should I do the smaller rock to larger rock from front right corner to left back corner?

I will have some of the rocks covered in java moss.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd go with removing more gravel from the front, leaving 3/4-1", then sloped up higher to the back. A nice primary rock off center, maybe more towards the left side, and then at least two more smaller rocks around it to compliment it. Just my thoughts


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kehy said:


> I'd go with removing more gravel from the front, leaving 3/4-1", then sloped up higher to the back. A nice primary rock off center, maybe more towards the left side, and then at least two more smaller rocks around it to compliment it. Just my thoughts


How do I remove the gravel without letting the dirt come up? The gravel caps the dirt. I would love just sand.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

As long as you don't mess with the dirt too much, and do water changes whenever you rearrange stuff, you can actually have dirt without a cap. I've done that in a couple pico tanks. Another option is just leaving a fairly thin layer of gravel on the dirt. After a couple water changes, most of the particles that would be clouding the tank should be gone, and if not, a few more water changes wouldn't hurt. You do have to be gentle when adding new water, and all of this is a lot of work, but it's possible to not need a cap. 

That being said, there's the possibility of removing everything, and redoing the tank starting with new substrate. It's much more possible for smaller tanks than larger ones.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kehy said:


> As long as you don't mess with the dirt too much, and do water changes whenever you rearrange stuff, you can actually have dirt without a cap. I've done that in a couple pico tanks. Another option is just leaving a fairly thin layer of gravel on the dirt. After a couple water changes, most of the particles that would be clouding the tank should be gone, and if not, a few more water changes wouldn't hurt. You do have to be gentle when adding new water, and all of this is a lot of work, but it's possible to not need a cap.
> 
> That being said, there's the possibility of removing everything, and redoing the tank starting with new substrate. It's much more possible for smaller tanks than larger ones.


The problem is there are very tiny shrimp in the tank and they're always on the bottom. I'd like to keep the dirt for the plants.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, got most of the rocks up for today. Water is so black I can't do anymore tonight.

What do you think of the rocks I choose? 








How should I arrange them?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

What about arrangement of these plants?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

psalm18.2 said:


> Slop it up or towards the back?


Higher in the back, lower in the front.

Oh, and it looks like the glass is a little filthy with algae. For some reason the pebbles kind of take away from the whole scape, IMO.

I see progress.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock gravel is GONE!!
Removed all the gravel rocks.








Added sand, rocks, and moved plants. Phone pics are lousy.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I forgot my scrub brush. Algae will be gone next week. Wish the front looked better. Any tricks to mix the sand in better?

You can't see the details in the rocks from the pics. 

I also took out the moss wall attempt. I placed it in the sand instead.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, my moss wall failed miserably too so I got rid of it. Unfortunately I know nothing about mixing the sand...

Anyways it looks a lot better!


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

assasin6547 said:


> Yeah, my moss wall failed miserably too so I got rid of it. Unfortunately I know nothing about mixing the sand...
> 
> Anyways it looks a lot better!


I had a section of moss that was growing so I cut it out. I buried that piece in the sand.

Thanks for saying it looks better. Hopefully I can vacum up the floating dirt debris MON. Sand looks dirty.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Monday, water is clear.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've decided the back left needs more height. I'm going to add more rock and make hidey holes for the shrimp.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

looks good so far


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

I have one of these i got for free and I just grow dwarf grass in it. I changed the light out for a walmart bendy desk lamp lol and put a 10w 550 lumen mini spiral 6500K cfl bulb in it. the grass grows extremely slow but it looks dark green and healthy.

I think once you clean the algae up your tank will look much better. Truthfully I liked it with the gravel; I have clown gravel in mine but the grass hides it. I think if you add more rocks it may get tough to clean. I would arrange the rocks around the anubias(in the center of the rocks) and keep the tall plants behind it; but that is just me .


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Glass is clean. Much better. Moved rocks by stacking so shrimp have places to hide out. Attached moss to rocks under light. Stood log with anubias up. Added faux plants to hide back of tank.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tank has crashed and is no more. Came into work and found 1/2 my shrimp dead. Tank is torn down, may bring back, may just give up. I like having at work, but this isn't peaceful anymore.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Set back up with filter and lots of BB.
Looks so plain. My coworkers all love the simple, boring look.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not ur coworker but i like the new layout too


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Patson said:


> I am not ur coworker but i like the new layout too


Guess simple is classic. I even have people who didn't notice the tank now asking when I set it up.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I was thinking....since this tank is taller than wide maybe you can find out some scape ideas by looking at tall tank pics and threads. I see it discussed quite often.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Seedreemer said:


> I was thinking....since this tank is taller than wide maybe you can find out some scape ideas by looking at tall tank pics and threads. I see it discussed quite often.


I kind of gave up on this tank. I'm setting my sights on a 2.5g blackwater setup for boraras maculata instead.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck with that one then.  I love blackwater tanks so I hope you post pics.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Seedreemer said:


> Good luck with that one then.  I love blackwater tanks so I hope you post pics.


Will do. This tank is officially over. Washed and dried out.

(Can someone close the thread please?)


----------

